# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  Հայկական «Փախուստ բանտից»

## AG16

Երեկ տեսա, որ նկարահանում են «Փախուստ բանտից» սերիալի հայկական տարբերակը։Ի՞նչ կասեք։

----------


## masivec

Հավատս չի գալի: :Shok:

----------


## Արամ

> Երեկ տեսա, որ նկարահանում են «Փախուստ բանտից» սերիալի հայկական տարբերակը։Ի՞նչ կասեք։


Ղ=ա՜՜՜մ :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Armen.181

> Երեկ տեսա, որ նկարահանում են «Փախուստ բանտից» սերիալի հայկական տարբերակը։Ի՞նչ կասեք։


այսինքն արդեն նկարում են,բա կրողա իմանաս դերասանները ովքեր են

----------


## Angelochek Pushisti

> այսինքն արդեն նկարում են,բա կրողա իմանաս դերասանները ովքեր են


Նարեկ Բավեյան գլխավոր դերում, Աշոտ Ադամյան երաժշտությունը գրելա   DJ Սերժոն

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Նարեկ Բավեյան գլխավոր դերում, Աշոտ Ադամյան երաժշտությունը գրելա   DJ Սերժոն


Վաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաու՜  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Կաթիլ

:Wacko:  Մեր հայ «ՍՍՏՂԱԲՈՒՅԼ»-ը վերջապես կհասնի նրան, որ «Հայաստան» անունը կփոխարինվի «XEROX»-ով  :Blink:

----------


## Երկնային

_մամա ջան… 

_

----------


## I love love

Էդպես էլ իմացա, որ խոսքը Նարեկ Բավեյանի մասնակցությամբ սերիալի նկարահանումների մասին է: Բնօրինակին նման տղա են գտել, մնացածը կասեմ ֆիլմը դիտելուց հետո:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Վայ քու արյաաաաա :LOL: 
Էս ինչ են անում :Angry2:  Էդ սերիալը ուզում են ապականեն լրիվ? :Xeloq: 

Սառայի դերասանն էլ նաղդ կամ Նազենինա լինելու, կամ էլ Լուսինե Թովմասյանը   :LOL: 
Ուժե բացեց, խոսքի Տիբեգի դերում Մարկ Սաղաթելյան :LOL: 
Կամ Պսիխի տեղը Վերվարածների Փայլակնա խաղում խոսքի :LOL:  :LOL: 

Մի խոսքով կատակը մի կողմ, բայց տափակ միտքա :Bad:

----------


## Արամ

> Վայ քու արյաաաաա
> Էս ինչ են անում Էդ սերիալը ուզում են ապականեն լրիվ?
> 
> Սառայի դերասանն էլ նաղդ կամ Նազենինա լինելու, կամ էլ Լուսինե Թովմասյանը  
> Ուժե բացեց, խոսքի Տիբեգի դերում Մարկ Սաղաթելյան
> Կամ Պսիխի տեղը Վերվարածների Փայլակնա խաղում խոսքի
> 
> Մի խոսքով կատակը մի կողմ, բայց տափակ միտքա


Բառուսի տեղը, Սեր= Սարգսյանը  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Բառուսի տեղը, Սեր= Սարգսյանը


Բառուսն ովա?  :Think:

----------


## Armen.181

կարողա իմանաք որ ալիքի միտքն ա,

----------


## Sunny Stream

չէի լսել, որ էսպիսի պրոյեկտ կա... ահավոր ա... չեմ զարմանա, որ մի օր Սևանի թերակղզում հայկական "Lost"-ը նկարեն  :LOL:  :Bad:

----------


## Արամ

> կարողա իմանաք որ ալիքի միտքն ա,


Դ=վար չի կռահել, Հ1 ՖՌԵՎԱ :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> չէի լսել, որ էսպիսի պրոյեկտ կա... ահավոր ա... չեմ զարմանա, որ մի օր Սևանի թերակղզում հայկական "Lost"-ը նկարեն


Կամ էլ Աբարանի Ջրամբարի կղզում  :Yes:  

 :LOL:  :Lol2:

----------


## Armen.181

Կիլեռմանի տեղն ել վերվարատների Հովոն նապառնիկն ել Գոքորը կլինի

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Բառուսն ովա?


Հա փաստորեն  Լինկոլն Բեռոուզի հետ էիր :LOL: 
Բայց լավ միտքա...

Խոսքի կարան մի հատ տեսարան սարքեն` Մայքլի ու Սառայի հրաժեշտը ու ըտեղ Մայքլը մտնումա` <<Վերջին անգամ համբույր քեզ տամ, սիրում եմ քեզ վերջիիիիին անգամ ասեեմ>>: Կբացի :LOL:

----------


## Armen.181

Սուկռեի տեղն ել կարա վերվարատների Կնյազը լինի

----------


## Adam

> չէի լսել, որ էսպիսի պրոյեկտ կա... ահավոր ա... չեմ զարմանա, որ մի օր Սևանի թերակղզում հայկական "Lost"-ը նկարեն


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Բնօրինակին նման տղա են գտել,


 :Shok:  :Shok:  լուրջ ես խոսու՞մ: Ինձ թվումա կատակ ես անում:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. Ճիշտն ասած, ես էլ էն օրը լսեցի: Ռեժիսորը՝ Սուրեն Թադևոսյան, ասումա, որ յանիմ թե սա լրիվ ուրիշա լինելու իր սյուժետային դրվածքով և այլն.... :LOL:  
իսկականից ամոթա էլի ուղղակի: Գոնե անունը ուրիշ դնեյիք... 
բռնել դրել են հենց «Փախուստ»  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Մի խոսքով, սա վերջնա:
Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ, մենակ Հայաստանումա, որ կլիպ նկարողը ֆիլմա նկարում: Դրա համար էլ ոչ մի կարգին բան չունենք:

----------


## Angelochek Pushisti

> կարողա իմանաք որ ալիքի միտքն ա,


Արմենիա թիվի մտահաղացումնա

----------


## Armen.181

հիմա Նարեկի վրա պիտի տատուներ անեն,ծանոտ մարդ գիտեմ բիրիք էժան կանի   :LOL:

----------


## Adam

> հիմա Նարեկի վրա պիտի տատուներ անեն,ծանոտ մարդ գիտեմ բիրիք էժան կանի


ֆլոմաստերով  :LOL:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Արմենիա թիվի մտահաղացումնա


Ըխք  :Bad: ,բայց դե բոլորը զզվելով հետաքրքրությունից կնայեն  :LOL:

----------


## AG16

Մեկել տեսար նայվող սերիալ լինի։ Հայաստանում նորա զարգանում։

----------


## VisTolog

*Չէն* նկարում.

----------


## BOBO

Չջոկի նույն սցենարով են նկարելու? :Think:

----------


## VisTolog

ՈՒղղակի Նարեկ Բավեյանին նմանեցնում են Մայքլին.

----------


## Economist

> Երեկ տեսա, որ նկարահանում են «Փախուստ բանտից» սերիալի հայկական տարբերակը։Ի՞նչ կասեք։


Հասանք, իջե՛ք :Shok: 
Հա, բայց գոնե լավա, որ Լևոն Խորենյանին/կամ Խորեն Լևոնյանին :LOL: / չեն նկարում գլխավոր դերում... Պրոգրեսա :Wink: 
Իսկ սցենարը ո՞վա վերամշակել...Կարող ա Դիանա Գրիգորյանը :Think:  Էդ դեպքում ես գիտեմ, թե սցենարը ինչ ուղղությամբ կվերափոխեն :Read:  :Scenic:

----------


## Armen.181

> Արմենիա թիվի մտահաղացումնա


Արմենիան կաողա փախուստ բանտից հիվանդությամբ ա տառապում հերիք չի 3 անգամ առաջինից մինջև երրորդը սեզոնը  ցույց տվեց հիմա ել հայկական տարբերակն ա նկարում

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Հ.Գ. Ճիշտն ասած, ես էլ էն օրը լսեցի: Ռեժիսորը՝ Սուրեն Թադևոսյան,


 :Scare: 
 :Shout: 
 :Tomato: 

չլինի՞ էդ էլ ա հաջողացնելու Իսպանիայում նկարել...

----------


## BOBO

Սեպտեմբերի 11-ից, հինգշաբթի, ուրբաթ, շաբաթ, ժամը 22:30: Փախուստ` դիտեք TV5-ի եթերում: :LOL: 
Լավ էլ սերիալ ա երևում բայց :Jpit:

----------


## Adam

> Լավ էլ սերիալ ա երևում բայց


անոնսի մեջ կիսաթաթուլա-դուդուկային մուղամ լսա ինչ-որ... դրանից ելնելով, հեչ լավը չի:  :Sad:  
 :LOL:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Ասեցի լավ հըլը նայեմ ու տեսա իսկզզբանե տուֆտեցին :Bad:  ախր շատեր է ախմախ կինո, 10 րոպե մենակ բլոտ խաղալ էին ցուց տալի, ստանդարտ քնացնող հայկական ժամանակակից կինո էր: Էլ չեմ ասում ձայնային տվյալները, ընդհանրապես ակուստիկա չկար զրնգում էր ձայները, ոնցվոր մղձավանջ լիներ;

----------


## AG16

> Ասեցի լավ հըլը նայեմ ու տեսա իսկզզբանե տուֆտեցին ախր շատեր է ախմախ կինո, 10 րոպե մենակ բլոտ խաղալ էին ցուց տալի, ստանդարտ քնացնող հայկական ժամանակակից կինո էր: Էլ չեմ ասում ձայնային տվյալները, ընդհանրապես ակուստիկա չկար զրնգում էր ձայները, ոնցվոր մղձավանջ լիներ;


ժամը քանիսինա՞ լինում:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

> ժամը քանիսինա՞ լինում:


Ամաչում եմ ասեմ, կիմանան թե նայում եմ :Bad: , բայց գովազդեցին ամեն 5շաբթի ուրբաթ շաբաթ թվ 5 ով ժամը 10 : 30 <խորհուրդ չէի տա դիտեք, իզուր կխորացնի սոցիալական անմակարդակությունը:

----------


## Adam

դերասանական խաղը հավանեցի միայն Աշոտ Ադամյանինը, դե որպես կերպարային ոնց որ ասած «նստած էր».... բայց ընդհանուր սյուժեն շատ աղքատ, խաղը աղքատ, զարգացումը աղքատ.... մի խոսքով, լավը չէր: 
Մեկել չեմ սիրում որ դնում են նմանատիպ ֆիլմին ճոխ ճոխ եսիմ ինչ շապկա են սարքում... թղթերը շպռտումա բան...  :Bad:  
չդզեց հեչ...
հայերը շատը ուպակոֆկին են ուշադրություն դարձնում այլ ոչ թե միջի եղածին... դրա համար ոչ մի լավ բան չկա: Իսկ ամերիկացիների մոտ առաջնահերթը միջիննա հետո նոր ուպակոֆկեն...

----------


## Garun

Ողջույն.

Քիչ առաջ նամակ ստացա ընկերոջիցս ..ԱՄՆ-ից, որ դիտել է 2 հայկական ֆիլմ «11» եվ «Փախուստ» եվ հարցնում է, արդյոք կա այս ֆիլմերի 2րդ սերիաները.

Անձամբ ես չեմ էլ լսել այդ ֆիլմերի մասին, եվ գուուգլում փնտրելուց տեսա, որ այստեղ այդ ֆիլմերից մեկի մասին քննարկում կա, դրա համար էլ հայցում եմ պատասխան «այդ ֆիլմի գիտակներից».

----------


## masivec

Ժող փլիիիիիիիզ մատ նայեք ինչ եմ գրել  :Cray: 
http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=1...postcount=2080
Բայց լավ որակով էլի :Sad:

----------

